# Puzzle Piece Long Click Pen



## johnm (Jul 20, 2009)

***** UPDATED **** FINAL OFFER Puzzle Piece Long Click Pen*

10/12/09 - CLOSED.  THE ORDER HAS BEEN MADE AND FILLED. 
 
 
9/16/09 - This offer is ready to go. I have been talking to Ken Nelson at Kallenshaan about the order. I have just taken in a big order to make these, so between mine and the others that have committed ,we are up to 25 kits. 

KEN HAS COMMITTED TO $50/Kit. 

I am not going to do anything with the pen kit, you guys will be in charge of getting your own pen Kit, so i will only be coordinating the Puzzle Kit. 

I will Close this project on Friday night. If you want a kit, please post and we will get you on the list. 

For the guys who have submitted thier request for a blank, i will need the payment this weekend, and upon order, he said it'll take a week to get them made, they will be mailed to me and i will distribute. 

John



I had an idea a while back about doing a puzzle piece Long Click Pen. I like those pens a lot for the convenience of the click and they show a lot of wood off. Having talked to Ken Kallenshaan about making me a 1 off pen kit, i would need to buy 16 kits to make the deal worth while on his end. While I would only want a few, i can't swing 16 to make 2. So, i want to see if anyone would be interested in this kit if i was to organize this. 

Please post below and I'll keep the list updated. But I am figureing the price being $75 shipped to your door. Once we get this thing all figured out, that may go down depending on Ken's final pricing, but his kit was about $60, the pen Kit is about $10, and $5 for shipping. 

What do you guys think?

I think I need to have 16 kits to purchase to make it worth everyone's while. I will get with Ken at Kallenshaan and seriously see what it is going to take to get this done...

I think we can get this done... Figure 8 bucks for the kit, 5 for shipping to you, and I think Ken told me the kit would be $50, thats $63... so i really don't think $65 is out of the question.

As of right now, here is the people that has shown interest.

1.) Johnm
2.) Johnm
3.) PrivatePens
4.) ESwindell
5.) ESwindell
6.) Kirkfranks
7.) Kirkfranks
8.) Musterlander 8-10-09
9.) Musterlander 8-17-09
10.) Gad5264 8_23_09
11.) Gad5264 8_23_09
12.) Greggas 9_16_09
13.) Greggas 9_16_09
14.) Johnm 9_16_09
15.) johnm 9_16_09
16.) Johnm 9_16_09
17.) johnm 9_16_09
18.) johnm 9_16_09
19.) johnm 9/16/09
20.) johnm 9/16/09
21.) johnm 9/16/09
22.) johnm 9/16/09
23.) johnm 9/16/09
24.) johnm 9/16/09
25.) johnm 9/16/09


----------



## PrivatePens (Jul 27, 2009)

*Puzzle Kit*

If you could get the price down to about 60 total I'd be in.  At 75 it's a bit pricey for me.  It would make a nice pen though.


----------



## kirkfranks (Jul 29, 2009)

I would be interested in 2 if this pans out.
They would be expensive, but I really like the long click and am sure I could sell them.


----------



## johnm (Aug 3, 2009)

*Updated pricing*

I just spoke to Ken at Kallenshaan.  He can make the kits for $50 Each.  The kit would include the wood pieces that are individually numbered and an instruction sheet.  If you want me to purchase the pen kits and box everything together so you get 1 package of things... Add another $7.00 for the black titanium... I would just assume that everyone order thier own pen kit if they want, then they can get the one they want, but I can handle it either way, and at the most $5.00 shipping.  Therefore, I can do the basic Kit for $55.00, and the deluxe kit (with pen kit) for $62.00.


----------



## Munsterlander (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll try one, with the kit included.

I've not made the long click pen - where do you get them so I can check to see about bushings and bits.  Can somebody tell me the tube diameter?  Thanks.


----------



## RHossack (Aug 8, 2009)

Munsterlander said:


> I've not made the long click pen - where do you get them so I can check to see about bushings and bits.  Can somebody tell me the tube diameter?  Thanks.



The tube is 3/8" and you can get them from CSUSA or https://www.laulauwood.net/node/40


----------



## Munsterlander (Aug 16, 2009)

John - I'll go ahead and get two (including the pen kit) just to help get the numbers up.

Also meant to ask, I've seen puzzle kits that are all bright colors and I've seen them with a mixture of light and dark woods but natural color - I'm ok with either, but just wanted to find out what these would be.

Thanks.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Aug 18, 2009)

Mike -- You will need a long 3/8 bit. The tube is over 4" long and a standard drill bit isn't long enough.


----------



## Munsterlander (Aug 18, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> Mike -- You will need a long 3/8 bit. The tube is over 4" long and a standard drill bit isn't long enough.



Thanks - I found it at CSUSA (I think, they just call it a clicker?), guess I'll go ahead and get the bit they sell.  I do love that it shows so much of the blank - always liked the Zens for the same reason.

BTW, John - you didn't mention plating for the kit if one buys the package deal - I'd only be interested in the black ti.  If that's not what you intended, no problem, I'll just take the puzzle kits by themselves and order the pen kits separately.  Just let me know.  Hope some more people get on board...


----------



## gad5264 (Aug 21, 2009)

John, I'm in for two kits. Let me know and I can send you a Paypal.


----------



## Munsterlander (Aug 22, 2009)

John, I just placed a big order with CSUSA and went ahead and got a bunch of clicker kits to get my numbers up for the discount - so I don't need the pen kits anymore, just the puzzle kits.  Thanks.


----------



## greggas (Sep 15, 2009)

John;

You can put me down for two...almost there
thanks
greg


----------

